# p0460 altima 03 2.5s



## robinhn2001 (Mar 19, 2007)

i have this code p0460 in my altima somebody could tell me how can i fix this please i did the following procedure :

i made all test refering to manual and looks like everething is ok but the warning appear again almost int 3 a 4 weeks.

1) Check voltage between fuel level sensor unit and fuel pump terminal G and ground should be 4.8v in this step i don't understand becauase say connector 87 wire G/B but the voltage almost 12v the voltage of 4.8v is in wire pink gray and i don't know wich wire is really G in the connector


2) so the last that i did was Measurement
Resistance value between terminal G E to test te fuel level sensor the values are : 
full tank 4.5 – 5.5Ω test ok
1/2 tank 31.5 – 5.5Ω test 0k
Empty 80.0 – 83.0Ω test ok


any suggestion ?


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

> P0460 Fuel Level Sensor Slosh (With Manual Transmission)
> 
> Printer Friendly
> 
> ...


just change the sensor. its part of the pump. should only take about an hour or so.


----------



## robinhn2001 (Mar 19, 2007)

DJMystery101 said:


> just change the sensor. its part of the pump. should only take about an hour or so.




Thanks for anwer 

looks like the sensor is good because i made all the test the manual said, also i trying to buy it but i don't find it say is part of fuel pump

but i don't with is cable is connetor G really according the manual becuase say the wire G/B had to be 4.8v but had 12v the wire that had the voltage 4.8v is pink/gray so i'm confuse


----------

